# Tanglewood Mill, Derby



## fezzyben (May 18, 2008)

Visited here with, Ashless, Johno23, Timewarp, Dramaqueen, Kaputnik, Nobodygirl and her friend. Was a nice easy explore but I felt there wasn't a great deal to look at. heres my pics

























































































Thanks for looking


----------



## discobean (May 18, 2008)

OMG i was there today...in the morning....couldnt figure out how to get in tho...it'd be nice to know how you did it


----------



## fezzyben (May 18, 2008)

unfortunatly I can't pm you with details


----------



## ashless (May 18, 2008)

He won't have his PM's yet due to being a new user 

More details here.....http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?p=49153#post49153

One of my fave pics from this place...


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 18, 2008)

Yeah the place diddn't have too much to offer, tho it was an amazing building and Im glad I saw it. My first roof top photos too  























The s*** toilet... quite literally. 





and my fave, the roof!!!


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 18, 2008)

fezzyben said:


>



I have a place in my heart for this one. I really like it!!!!


----------



## The_Revolution (May 18, 2008)

Nice pictures all round - might take a stroll as it's an easy one (after the weekend I had; everything aches.....).

fezzyben - love the B&W
ashless - bet his bark is worse than his bite
NobodyGirl - how do you get that effect in your pictures - lens or software?


----------



## thompski (May 18, 2008)

NobodyGirl said:


> The s*** toilet... quite literally.



Haha, I got that one too. Though decided I let the next poor sods to explore the place to see it for themselves... surprise! 

Nice one for getting on the roof, I was going to but it was way too exposed being a weekday!


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 18, 2008)

The_Revolution said:


> Nice pictures all round - might take a stroll as it's an easy one (after the weekend I had; everything aches.....).
> 
> fezzyben - love the B&W
> ashless - bet his bark is worse than his bite
> NobodyGirl - how do you get that effect in your pictures - lens or software?



Its a number of different effects using CS3. from pinching to panoramic making and joining.  I want a new lens tho lol.


----------



## robb227 (May 19, 2008)

*access*

hi im new today to this but im a member of a small paranormal team.. yeah another anorak ghost hunter if you like.......lol. just wondering ifnight time access is easy or not.. and whats the score with security? many thanks


----------



## johno23 (May 19, 2008)

*A few more pics.*

The other guys and gals have got it largely covered,However here are a few of my pics from an historical angle.





Old versus new.




Old view on new Derby.




Sad and tired but hopefully not totally retired.




Once busy doors.




A quick exit(to the pub).




Results of typical local entertainment.




Boss`s office windows,should have given them a rise




Electricity central (aka pikeys party time).




Vandalism can be artistic.




Favourite spooky stairs.




Random shoe being eaten by moss.




Urbex Ivy


----------



## Kaputnik (May 19, 2008)

that moss trimmed shoe was a bit bizzare


----------



## Foxylady (May 20, 2008)

Nice find and pics everyone. Love that moss-devoured shoe. Love these old mills.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jun 3, 2008)

Me and My mate fancied a chill out on a roof top. 

Artsy shot by me for his website





And me, being a complete dork.





It was rainy. But It was nice to chill and think. My idea of a night out...


----------



## discobean (Jun 3, 2008)

awesome...i bet you could see my house from there...cos i can see the mill from my back door..i wanna go back again....after the last time we went we had to make a sharp exit so i only got a few pics


----------



## thompski (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice work there NG as always, what's that crazy sparkly effect you put on your pictures?


----------



## discobean (Jun 3, 2008)

heres a pic i took of the mill about 8 months ago


----------



## thompski (Jun 3, 2008)

Bloody hell its got windows! I guess its only been out of use for a couple of years, like the Bath Street Mill.


----------



## johno23 (Jun 3, 2008)

Love that picture Discobean,Any idea on the history of this place by any chance.I understand a local charity used it last for distributing used furniture but apart from that,no one seems to know locally??


----------



## Neosea (Jun 3, 2008)

fezzyben said:


> Was a nice easy explore but I felt there wasn't a great deal to look at.



For a place that didn't have much to look at, you sure found a lot to photograph


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jun 3, 2008)

thompski said:


> Nice work there NG as always, what's that crazy sparkly effect you put on your pictures?



Thats rain water haha


----------

